

Using Redis (or Memcached) as a buffer for SQL resulting in near-realtime stats - karmawhore
http://cd34.com/blog/scalability/using-redis-or-memcached-as-a-buffer-for-sql-resulting-in-near-realtime-stats/

======
cd34
Removed the redirect that bounced news.yc visitors - I guess my site isn't
banned anymore. Admins, you can remove the post if my domain should still be
banned and your filters didn't catch it.

